# Setup help CZ Pointman, target



## 22945gt (Dec 15, 2007)

I have several questions that I hope someone would help me with. I have a CZ Pointman 7 chambered in 45 and would like to make it a good IDPA and target gun, local shoots only. Basically what would a competitive shooter do to this gun if it were the only one they could shoot? I will be reloading and will also need suggestions on this as well with the changes made. The gun shoots very well but would like a lot less recoil. Any help or suggestions on were to get info would be greatly appreciated.

Tim


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

IDPA bans recoil-reducing modifications (the rule book is found under "About" at www.idpa.com). The Pointman 7 is perfectly suitable for IDPA as it comes from the box, anyway, as long as it is reliable. The best things you can buy if you want to compete are _many_ cases of practice ammo and a shot timer for effective practice.


----------



## 22945gt (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks Mike
A shot timer will be my next purchase. I can't find were recoil modifications are banned in CDP class though. 

Slide lightening (see “slide, lightening” in glossary for
further information).
5. Refer to Appendix ONE-A. Firearms-Non-IDPA-Legal

I did find this but didn't think it refered to the springs.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

You can't use compensators, vented barrels, extra-heavy guide rods, etc. What other recoil-reducing devices are there? IDPA has a list of approved mods. Anything not on the list is not allowed.

_The following modifications are not allowed in any division:
- Compensators of any type including hybrid or ported barrels.
- Add-on weights for a competitive advantage. This includes, but is not limited to weighted magazines, tungsten guide rods, brass magazine wells, and weighted grips.
- Heavy and/or cone style barrels without a barrel bushing.
- Sights of non-OEM configuration (i.e. Ghost rings, Bo-Mar rib, etc.).
- Enlarged magazine wells,
- Disconnection or disabling of any safety device on any gun.
- Lights used on guns.

The following modifications are explicitly allowed:
- Changed or altered grips
- Changed or altered sights (of the same type that came with the gun)
- Cosmetic changes without competitive advantage
- Minor changes to improve the normal functioning of the gun, such as polishing feed ramps, chamfering cylinders, polishing/improving mag releases and so on - anything that does render the gun unsuitable for concealed carry and/or bring a material competitive advantage_


----------



## 22945gt (Dec 15, 2007)

I was thinking of using a lighter recoil spring and 185 grain bullets with less powder. Would there be any benefit to this. If you couldn't tell by the way, everything here is new to me. Thanks for the help.
Tim


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

You're fine with that as long as you don't go below the CDP minimum power factor of 165,000. (Power Factor = Bullet Velocity [in feet per second] multiplied by Bullet Weight in grains.) A 185 has to be going at least 892fps to make the power floor.


----------



## 22945gt (Dec 15, 2007)

It seems that the only good way to do that is to buy several different springs and try different loads before finding one that would work the best. Would there be any written information for starting points, like 10 lb spring 185 gr reduce charge by X %. I haven’t tried light loads, do you think it’s worth the effort.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

There is probably info like that somewhere, but I don't know where. I'd just consult some manuals and find a recipe that gives you the power level you want, then get this: http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=121433&t=11082005. Then off to the range with a chronograph!


----------



## 22945gt (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks for all the input Mike. I now believe I understand the process. I plan to reduce the loads until the gun fails to cycle with the factory spring. I’ll then reduce the spring weight by 2 lbs and fire the last load first and continue to reduce loads and spring until I get the desired recoil and power factor. I will use the heaviest spring possible that will just allow cycling and slide lock without failures at the final load.


----------

